# Husqvarna auger plugs up.



## John Schmitt (Jan 23, 2020)

I have a Husqvarna model 12527HV with sold flights on the auger. It plugs solid in heavy wet snow. Does any one know if the open fight augers from any other models will fit on this one. I asked Husqvarna customer service and a couple dealers. All they know how to do is look up model and part numbers and say that's all that's available.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to SBF John

I moved your post to the Husky section as the answer is going to be specific to your make and model.

.


----------



## JayzAuto1 (Jul 25, 2016)

John, do you have pix of that machine?? I had one and sold it. It came thru (it was used.....Trade-in) with the ribbon style augers. I had to do engine work on it to sell it. And I put an Impeller seal kit on every machine I sell now. But it thru snow 40'-50'. I did not fall in Love with this machine, as it had a fixed throttle, but had power steering. Wasn't a bad machine, I'm just not a fan of the Husky's. The new owner is thrilled with tho....only been 4 small storms this season.


GLuck, Jay


----------



## dr bob (Dec 12, 2015)

Don't know the answer to your specific question, but... I managed to slog and pack solid the ribbon augers with glare ice underneath some heavy snow. Not enough push to get the augers to clear into the impeller, and the heavy snow just stuck to the augers. Back to the garage, it got another couple layers of automotive paint sealant of the moving parts plus the inside of the bucket and impeller drum, plus the chute itself. Suddenly it was working a lot closer to design. Folks recommend Fluid Film spray, WD-40, etc as instant release agents for these parts, something you might consider if waxing the listed running bits isn't appealing enough. I try to do it a few times a season, but this time it needed it specifically for the snow condition you describe.


----------



## carver_g (Feb 11, 2020)

I have the same model 12527HV and the same issue with the auger packing with snow (along with the other annoyances with this model like 'what gear am I in?' and water getting on the friction disc causing propulsion issues). Like you said, the auger flights are solid but they are also spaced too close together. I've also looked into the possibility of swapping them with the updated ribbon model. I don't have a definite answer yet but it appears that the ribbon augers from the next year's model 12527HVX will fit. Neither Husqvarna customer support or a local dealer could confirm this, but the dealer looked at the parts and the assembly and thought it would work. I'm thinking I might just order the new augers online and try swapping them myself.


----------

